# Milwaukee sucks.



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

That 12V kit I bought seemed like a great deal, but I just noticed the little driver has a "wobble" :wallbash:

Top that off with the tilt-lok junk-out-of-the-box saw I bought a couple weeks ago, and it's not looking good for the red guys.


----------



## robby686 (Apr 10, 2010)

The only tool i've ever been impressed with from milwaukee is the sawzall. That thing is a beast. Everything else of theirs I've ever used has been very underwhelming.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am not a MW fan, but I disagree in saying that they only make a good recip. I know several guys that swear by them and have not had many issues. It just seems that some people have all the luck and get bad tool after bad tool from the same manufacturer. It would sour my appetite for them as well.

Sorry to hear that you have had such trouble with them!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the tilt lok isnt what it used to be, i have a 1st gen model from 8 years ago which sold for almost $300. the current version is made much cheaper just by feel. im gonna need a new circ saw soon and leaning towards teh makita


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure when the tilt lock design changed, but we have several that are 5 plus years old that are abused every day and still perform well. Depth adjustment lever needs tweaked now and then, and the bevel alignment as well, but for framing day to day they work very well. Don't bother with the tilt adjustment on the handle. We just set it when it's new and forget it is even there.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a 4yr old tilt lok saw and a bunch of the 12v tools and love them all, maybe you just had a couple of bad ones.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

just from what ive seen at hd with teh new version it doesnt feel like its built as sturdy, some of the components in the levers feel cheaper. i havent actually used the newer ones to compare it though.. i might cheap out and buy one though $99 is pretty darn cheap for a pro grade saw which is less painful then $130 for the makita


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

My 12V Makita drill had the same problem.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The old M corded tools were great, the Chinese bought the company and it became crap.

Bought two 18V kits, 5 year warranty. Had a charger fail after 15 months, it wasn't warranteed. The booklet for that specific charger clearly stated 5 years, M said the book was wrong. 

I had several dead batteries. They (M, I called corporate) told me, "A bad battery can destroy a charger which will then destroy every battery that's plugged into it then the bad batteries will destroy any good charger they are plugged into, and so on" NO WARRANTY.

In fact, they went on to say, if the tool or battery ever worked, even once, the warranty was completed, anything after that is wear related. They told me, a 5 year warranty means they will replace or repair a tool that fails on first use if it is within 5 years of purchase.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a M12 1/4 hex driver, use it almost every day most of the day, has been a great drill, will buy another when this one dies.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Chalk it up to TTI (Milwaukee's owners). 
http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands/by_brand/milwaukee

Just about anything The Chinese get their hands on, they ruin. 
I have one of the original Tilt-Loks as well. 
Best sidewinder I've ever used. 

And, they are the first company I'd go to for a reciprocating saw. 
I have a 15 Amp Sawzall in my future, but now...I just don't know.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I have had zero problems with my M18 and M12 kits. I have 2 M18 combi drills, M18 sawzall, M18 skilly, M18 impact driver, M12 drill, M12 multi-tool, M12 hackzall, M12 right angle drill, M12 laser plumb bob and the inspection camera and its all working great.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

thom said:


> The old M corded tools were great, the Chinese bought the company and it became crap.
> 
> Bought two 18V kits, 5 year warranty. Had a charger fail after 15 months, it wasn't warranteed. The booklet for that specific charger clearly stated 5 years, M said the book was wrong.
> 
> ...


Now that is bull****. Wow.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Same here, tons of Milwaukee 12 , 18, and 28v tools. They all work great.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Winchester said:


> That 12V kit I bought seemed like a great deal, but I just noticed the little driver has a "wobble" :wallbash:
> 
> Top that off with the tilt-lok junk-out-of-the-box saw I bought a couple weeks ago, and it's not looking good for the red guys.


Win, 

Just curious..."where" did you buy the 12V kit?


----------



## bpcpainting (Aug 1, 2011)

My 12v drill I loved... until both batteries died shortly after a year. After much research I found that most of this stuff is now being made in China and not as reliable as it was even a few years ago. The 12v batteries especially seem to be defective. I switched to Dewalt 12v and like it better, but I haven't quite had it a year yet, so no word on longevity.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> I've got a 4yr old tilt lok saw and a bunch of the 12v tools and love them all, maybe you just had a couple of bad ones.


I went in to exchange the saw, and checked all the ones that were out and they all had the same problem. Loose flimsy table attached with pins that can't be tightened.

So at the very least it was a whole batch of defects, or the saws are built that way.

After that experience I'm gonna have to assume they are _all_ "bad ones".


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Win,
> 
> Just curious..."where" did you buy the 12V kit?


Well... according to certain company reps (and quite a few forum members) that shouldn't matter :whistling


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I went in to exchange the saw, and checked all the ones that were out and they all had the same problem. Loose flimsy table attached with pins that can't be tightened.
> 
> So at the very least it was a whole batch of defects, or the saws are built that way.
> 
> After that experience I'm gonna have to assume they are all "bad ones".


Did you go to KMS?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I went to see as well and picked up a Stabila level. I opened a few boxes and checked and all the base plates were whack. Way to much play in them.


----------



## WarEagle86 (May 17, 2009)

I've had two M18 impacts, and M18 combo kit with the drill/driver/hammer, impact, sawzall, and flashlight, the M18 angle grinder and have zero problems with any of them. But maybe it's because I just don't know any better.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a milwaulkee right angle drill from 1978 that my father handed down to me. This summer I drilled 50, 3/4 holes through 3" of wood with no problem. All I've done is replaced the cord.

I also have the tilt-lock 7 1/4" saw, corded 1/2 drill, corded 1/2" hammer drill, corded sawzall, metal chop saw, m-18 cordless hammer drill,impact, sawzall, and the light. 

I also used some m-12 tools, there bandsaws, roto hammers and grinders...

I've liked everything and never had a problem with any!! 

I do believe in getting a bad tool... Just bad luck.. it happens


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive got one of the original tilt lock saws been abused for quite awhile and it was a reconditioned one when i bought it. M18 kit on the other hand barely made it a year. Drills dead, sent it in they said tough chit its burnt up from abuse but we can sell you a new one for 250. Circular saw will barely cut through a 2x4 and blades wont stay in the sawzall quick connect thing.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> I do believe in getting a bad tool... Just bad luck.. it happens


Every saw they had in the store had the same problem. That is some pretty bad luck.

I will check out my friend's 12V who bought his at the same time as me to see if that is junk as well.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Winchester said:


> Well... according to certain company reps (and quite a few forum members) that shouldn't matter :whistling


If you believe that, I have this bridge in Brooklyn I can let you have at a great price! 

:laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the m18 hammer drill and the kit. 
I like their cordless tools. After 2 years I have no complaints or issues.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had the tilt lok for 5 years now and use it daily for everything from framing to finish work and the only problem I have with it is the depth lever gets loose every once in a while.

We have 7 of them in my company, all have held up well


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

After my truck and tools were stollen last year I had to do a huge replacement. I bought the m12 stuff for my goto cordless. I have the drills impact, radio, laser, inspection camera, rotary tool. I love it all. I have noticed that one battery doesnot hold a charge as long so will be taking it back. 

I agree that the new tilt lock skil saw is junk, only bought it as it was 30 bucks cheaper than the mikita


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

cairnstone said:


> After my truck and tools were stollen last year I had to do a huge replacement. I bought the m12 stuff for my goto cordless. I have the drills impact, radio, laser, inspection camera, rotary tool. I love it all. I have noticed that one battery doesnot hold a charge as long so will be taking it back.
> 
> I agree that the new tilt lock skil saw is junk, only bought it as it was 30 bucks cheaper than the mikita


OT: 
That sucks. I think there's a special place in Hell for those who steal tools (which put food in the mouths of the children of the man who owns them). Even "if" insurance covers them, it's still (at least it was for me) a bit heart-wrenching to discover your tools have been stolen.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> OT:
> That sucks. I think there's a special place in Hell for those who steal tools (which put food in the mouths of the children of the man who owns them). Even "if" insurance covers them, it's still (at least it was for me) a bit heart-wrenching to discover your tools have been stolen.


Agreed with you on that one. It is one of the worst feelings to see what you have worked for, and what helps you make money to support your family, get ripped off. 

I believe that tool or tools that are stolen in-turn are used on that person in a very gruesome way. Each one of them shall burn.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was (actually did and returned it) going to buy the Milwaukee M12 tools. I bought the right angle from HD and the guy told me it came w/ 2 batts; opened it up and only one batt. My bro in law has the M12 screw gun and he's used it about 12 times and has trouble w/ the batteries not charging now.

After he told me that and I realized the Milwaukee right angle only came w/ one battery and its $129.00, I returned it and went to Lowes and got the Bosch right angle for $99 (Bosch was originally $149). Came w/ 2 batteries and I also picked up the little Bosch 12v drill while I was there so now I have 4 batts. In about a week I think I'll get the Bosch impact and I'll have 6 batts n 3 chargers. Would get the screw gun too but to me, those things are worthless. Whey get the screw gun when the impact has way more power and you could use the drill just the same as the screw gun but have the keyless chuck?!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> If you believe that, I have this bridge in Brooklyn I can let you have at a great price!
> 
> :laughing:


If the model number is the same it's the same tool. IF the MODEL number is different then the tool is different.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I just noticed the little driver has a "wobble" :wallbash:


Impact driver, screwdriver or 3/8" chuck ?


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> OT:
> That sucks. I think there's a special place in Hell for those who steal tools (which put food in the mouths of the children of the man who owns them). Even "if" insurance covers them, it's still (at least it was for me) a bit heart-wrenching to discover your tools have been stolen.


Never had a tool stolen but thought about it & more than the sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach, I'd be...:furious:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so I recently posted saying I never had problems with milwaulkee yadda yadda yadda...

Well yesterday I was using my fairly new m-18 hammer drill and noticed there's a wobble to it... I'm pissed ...  :cursing:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Never had a problem w/ the cordless Milwaukee tool itself, was always Milwaukee's batteries for me. If you don't use them every day and you let em sit for a month w/out using or charging them, they're never the same it seems like. Was going the give the new M12 Milwaukee tools a try just cuz they have so many neat things (like the camera), but when my bro in law had the same trouble w/ his M12 drill batts that I had w/ my Milwaukee 18v batts, I decided to go the Bosch route this time.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> If the model number is the same it's the same tool. IF the MODEL number is different then the tool is different.


It's not the model number that tells you where it was made, but the serial numbers. The same models can be made anywhere. But, it's the serial number that gives you the information like batch, date, and location of manufacture.



Rich D. said:


> Ok so I recently posted saying I never had problems with milwaulkee yadda yadda yadda...
> 
> Well yesterday I was using my fairly new m-18 hammer drill and noticed there's a wobble to it... I'm pissed ...  :cursing:


"Where" did you buy it from?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> It's not the model number that tells you where it was made, but the serial numbers. The same models can be made anywhere. But, it's the serial number that gives you the information like batch, date, and location of manufacture.
> 
> "Where" did you buy it from?


Home chepo ... Uh oh we have been through this before...


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Everyone keeps coming in saying their old Milwaukee tools are great.
> 
> I'm sure they are, I've never had a problem with their older stuff, and have used their sawzalls and hole hawgs plenty with no complaints, but lately every new Milwaukee I see is... well...


:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Have read throughout this hole thread and it's just like all the rest pertaining to a manufacturers. I don't stay loyal to one company for my tools. I think every company has it's lemons. I used to like the Ridgid line, and they were well made IMO but the batterys are a problem with the portable tools. I bought the Milwaukee driver and drill combo ,18vlt XC and I have to say i am impressed with them so far, nothing to complain about.

I think if there is one particular tool that's known for having problems;ie - it's worth mentioning, but bashing manufacturers is kind of pointless to me, every manufacturers has a lemon.....


Just my thoughts,

B,


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Have read throughout this hole thread and it's just like all the rest pertaining to a manufacturers. I don't stay loyal to one company for my tools. I think every company has it's lemons. I used to like the Ridgid line, and they were well made IMO but the batterys are a problem with the portable tools. I bought the Milwaukee driver and drill combo ,18vlt XC and I have to say i am impressed with them so far, nothing to complain about.
> 
> I think if there is one particular tool that's known for having problems;ie - it's worth mentioning, but bashing manufacturers is kind of pointless to me, every manufacturers has a lemon.....
> 
> ...


Well said...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Woe..easy, just a jab at my buddy Tony & some of the Bosch fans here (TNT, where R U man?)...:thumbsup:
> I actually like Bosch tools a-lot...I enjoy those 10.8v, I mean 12v "max" tools all 8 tools in that line are great...:whistling


I am trying not to get sucked in to another Bosch bashing session. Love my Bosch, but BC beat me up pretty good going toe to toe with MW.

BTW Bosch came out with their "12v" line way before anyone else. :whistling

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Have read throughout this hole thread and it's just like all the rest pertaining to a manufacturers. I don't stay loyal to one company for my tools. I think every company has it's lemons. I used to like the Ridgid line, and they were well made IMO but the batterys are a problem with the portable tools. I bought the Milwaukee driver and drill combo ,18vlt XC and I have to say i am impressed with them so far, nothing to complain about.
> 
> I think if there is one particular tool that's known for having problems;ie - it's worth mentioning, but bashing manufacturers is kind of pointless to me, every manufacturers has a lemon.....
> 
> ...


Still searching for the Bosch lemon...haven't found it yet. Let me know when and if someone does or has. :thumbsup:

And I'll bash Ryobi any day of the week that ends in "Y". :laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Still searching for the Bosch lemon...haven't found it yet. Let me know when and if someone does or has. :thumbsup:


18V Blue-Core gen Jigsaw...:clap:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am trying not to get sucked in to another Bosch bashing session. Love my Bosch, but BC beat me up pretty good going toe to toe with MW.
> 
> BTW Bosch came out with their "12v" line way before anyone else. :whistling
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


That was a good boxing match. Based on training to performance. TNT still came out with the decision.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> 18V Blue-Core gen Jigsaw...:clap:


I know about 5 guys who still have theirs today. You would not even recognize the tool it's so beat up. 

Milwaukee threw out a bad lock of tools. I went to another location, same issues with the tilt lock and hammer drill


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike- said:


> I know about 5 guys who still have theirs today. You would not even recognize the tool it's so beat up.
> 
> Milwaukee threw out a bad lock of tools. I went to another location, same issues with the tilt lock and hammer drill


:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why they would buy the screw gun 
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...9CIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084526&sr=8-1

and not just get the impact...
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-245...BIH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084613&sr=8-1

The screw gun (Milwaukee, Bosch, or whoever) has no power. Where would the need for this be and why not just use the impact? I don't think the screw guns have enough torque to drive Kreg screws into hardwood :blink:. Plus they're stupidly slow


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Have read throughout this hole thread and it's just like all the rest pertaining to a manufacturers. I don't stay loyal to one company for my tools. I think every company has it's lemons. I used to like the Ridgid line, and they were well made IMO but the batterys are a problem with the portable tools. I bought the Milwaukee driver and drill combo ,18vlt XC and I have to say i am impressed with them so far, nothing to complain about.
> 
> I think if there is one particular tool that's known for having problems;ie - it's worth mentioning, but bashing manufacturers is kind of pointless to me, every manufacturers has a lemon.....
> 
> ...


Well said and I completely agree. I'm glad you're enjoying your Milwaukee 18v kit. I had that one and the batts didn't last for me and they wouldn't warranty it. I then got the 18v Rigid kit about a year ago and both batts lasted about a month and puked. The weird thing is the 2 batts they gave me to replace them have worked for a year so far and they're the same style batteries. I used to be all about Milwaukee tools until that $500 drill set puked out on me, then they lost me. Maybe it's a Li Ion thing and not the tool manufacturer.

For me, the best luck I've had w/ cordless has been Makita. I didn't go that route w/ the 12v this time cuz Makita doesn't have a right angle drill w/ the same style battery, they still cling to that 9v one w/ the battery thats about 10" long for whatever reason.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> Can someone explain to me why they would buy the screw gun
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...9CIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084526&sr=8-1
> 
> and not just get the impact...
> ...


You don't want to impact soft wood screws, fine thread screws or when fastening metal ie: steel stud framing, electrical boxes etc. Kind of like you wouldn't use an impact wrench for drywall screws.

I'll admit for the price I'd rather get a 3/8" drill/driver, higher torque, RPMs & versatility but that's just me.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> I'll admit for the price I'd rather get a 3/8" drill/driver, higher torque, RPMs & versatility but that's just me.


Exactly, if you have the drill you can set torque. To me, the drill does everything the screw gun does. Just curious why people get those things. My brother in law uses his screw gun for heating and cooling but to me, even running screws for that the drill would be faster.

Lowes has the 12v Bosch screw gun clearance priced right now for $69. Comes w/ 2 batts and a charger. I was going to buy it just for the batteries, the extra charger and an opportunity to see if I could find a use for the thing!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Everyone's bashing China but WE'RE the ones asking for "warranties", "quality merchandise", "customer support" and all the while at _"lower prices"_. The Chinese are are doing what the US did a century ago, MANUFACTURE & EXPORT. Granted they're using _overt_ "guerilla tactics" with "commercial espionage", "strongarming" etc while we did these things more "diplomatically"...:notworthyThis is still the greatest country in the world, the Chinese yearly GDP is around 6 trillion the US of A's yearly GDP is 14 trillion :thumbup: no country even comes close. The truth is, we're exploiting China, India etc and when there of no more use we'll move on...USA USA...:clap::laughing:
> sorryfftopic:


This is the truth with most manufacturers today. They have to make a product to be "competitive". How do they do that? They make it work but it is more disposable. 

Tools are an investment in the job. If I have to buy a specialty tool for $500 and it finishes the job 2x faster I have a good ROI. That tool can then be sold or kept depending on the upcoming projects.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

The truth is, that 9 times out 10 if ANY "big name" power tool is well taken care of they'll easily last 10+ years. I have a PC jigsaw that's 15 years old, a Makita 7amp hammer drill that's 12 years old I never leave batteries outside in the truck, the tools are left in the truck & truck in the garage, before I had a garage the smaller tools & batteries came inside w/ me, a real PITA but that's me being @nal. My power tools are regularly dismantled, cleaned, oiled & re-assembled, it's a ritual. I've had a 3 piece (I don't count the flashlight as a 'piece') V18 combo & impact driver for 5 years w/ 2 V18 & 3 NiCad batteries that undergo the recommended "conditioning & storage" none have failed yet. Even a 5 y/o Ryobi One+ miter saw still slices pt like nothing (ok let `er rip Ryobi haters).

Granted the tools of yesteryear were built to last more so than today's, but today's tools perform faster, w/ more power, RPMs, IPMs etc etc so it's a trade off. 
Winchester's drill tip wobbled & that sucks but again, there'll always be lemons.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> Exactly, if you have the drill you can set torque. To me, the drill does everything the screw gun does. Just curious why people get those things. My brother in law uses his screw gun for heating and cooling but to me, even running screws for that the drill would be faster.
> 
> ...if I could find a use for the thing!


It might be overkill for some guys, they just need a decent compact driver to throw into an electrical kit or something. When I have a bunch of pilot holes to drill & screws to set I throw the 3/8" driver in the holster w/ a drill bit & hang the right angle or impact driver on my belt w/ the driving bit to avoid bit changes on the ladder or scaffold...the latter 2 could be this driver for some guys, twisting a chuck could be a "hassle" to others it's matter of "flavor"

U'll find a use for it, we always do.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

jiffy said:


> This is the truth with most manufacturers today. They have to make a product to be "competitive". How do they do that? They make it work but it is more disposable.


You're right but it's also due to the fact that if your "vacuum cleaner" or toaster last 20 years they know they won't sell you another toaster for 2 decades & that's not profitable. You may think, "he11, if it doesn't last I'll buy brand X" but they don't care because you'll buy Milwaukee today, Makita tomorrow & DeWalt the next day, it's the same premise as our 2 party system w/ more viable options, there's really no alternative.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If it has a cord, I have been happy with their tools.

They have had some seriously poor cordless tools.

I know many people who had worthless cordless sets in under a years time.

We seem to think it was the battery chargers.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike- said:


> I know about 5 guys who still have theirs today. You would not even recognize the tool it's so beat up.
> 
> Milwaukee threw out a bad lock _(lot)_ of tools. I went to another location, same issues with the tilt lock and hammer drill


Your bud's have the 18v or 14.4v ?
My buddies 18v went out w/ a whimper after 1 year and light coping but that's just 1 example...here's a few more...

http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Bos...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addTwoStar

...orrr these...

http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Bos...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

...maybe these 2...

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-52318-V...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

...hold on another one...

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-52318-V...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addTwoStar

...K...


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-52318-V...e=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addThreeStar

...this one stings...

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CPK60-1...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

:blink:

those guys you know probably have 5 of the 10 that actually worked...


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Still searching for the Bosch lemon...haven't found it yet. Let me know when and if someone does or has. :thumbsup:
> 
> And I'll bash Ryobi any day of the week that ends in "Y". :laughing:


Bosch 36v Combi drill/Hammer drill... lasted just over a year, had 3 chucks replaced, 1 gear issue and 1 cooked battery. Bought into M18 and never looked back. I'm not doing fine carpentry though, drilling wood and steel mostly.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

chewy said:


> Bosch 36v Combi drill/Hammer drill... lasted just over a year, had 3 chucks replaced, 1 gear issue and 1 cooked battery. Bought into M18 and never looked back. I'm not doing fine carpentry though, drilling wood and steel mostly.


In all fairness it seems that neither of the 2 available 36v lines (Bosch & DeWalt) weren't that great. 







_V28's a totally different story...:clap:_


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> U'r answer was "12v (non-impact)"


No it wasn't.


Winchester said:


> 12V driver (not impact)


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> No it wasn't.


Of course, my mistake "12v _driver_ (not impact)"
:notworthy 

That's U'r reply? :no:
I asked which driver ? & the answers get vaguer & vaguer...:sleep1:

Show me quick-change that won't wobble progressively as the bit's length increases... 

Know what, U'r ok in my book Win-man


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:wallbash:	:surrender:	:wacko:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :wallbash:	:surrender:	:wacko:


 I'm next...


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> In all fairness it seems that neither of the 2 available 36v lines (Bosch & DeWalt) weren't that great.
> 
> V28's a totally different story...:clap:



I bought the 36v lithium ion drill a few years back, it was the biggest piece of junk I ever got, I actually sent back to Bosch twice and asked them to check it out and they said it was fine. A guy who worked for me had a 20v hitatchi that could drill over twice as many holes in concrete than the Bosch. 
It's been sitting in my garage for 3 years now, not worth taking up space in the van!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

emmetnee said:


> I bought the 36v lithium ion drill a few years back, it was the biggest piece of junk I ever got, I actually sent back to Bosch twice and asked them to check it out and they said it was fine. A guy who worked for me had a 20v hitatchi that could drill over twice as many holes in concrete than the Bosch.
> It's been sitting in my garage for 3 years now, not worth taking up space in the van!!


Never had a problem with mine. Work horse.:thumbsup:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> Can someone explain to me why they would buy the screw gun
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...9CIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084526&sr=8-1
> 
> and not just get the impact...
> ...


I've never used the little Milwaukee ones but the little bosch impact driver sucks. I saw a few people saying how great they were so, I bought one. Trying to get it to drive 3" screws into 2X4's was painfully noisy and slow. I thought maybe I got a bad one and bought a second one. Same thing. I think the standard driver is great but that impact driver was awful. 

As for Milwaukee, I'll never buy a Milwaukee product again. Their batteries are total junk and if that's not enough to stop you from buying them, they're owned by TTI.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J.C. said:


> I've never used the little Milwaukee ones but the little bosch impact driver sucks. I saw a few people saying how great they were so, I bought one. Trying to get it to drive 3" screws into 2X4's was painfully noisy and slow. I thought maybe I got a bad one and bought a second one. Same thing. I think the standard driver is great but that impact driver was awful.
> 
> As for Milwaukee, I'll never buy a Milwaukee product again. Their batteries are total junk and if that's not enough to stop you from buying them, they're owned by TTI.


I would agree that the 12v Impactor, as they call it, doesn't have the power that can drive 3" screws into 2x4's, but that's not what they are designed for. You would need at least an 18v, and that would be with any manufacturer. Non of them are really sufficient to drive that length of screw at any real speed.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

As far as 12V drivers not having any power, I did use the 12V to fasten some 2x4 to a 10x10 with 3" screws, and it was fine.



MilwaukeeMike said:


> Of course, my mistake "12v _driver_ (not impact)"
> :notworthy
> 
> That's U'r reply? :no:
> ...


*12V Driver (not impact)* sounds very specific to me. I don't see how it leaves an option for it to be anything other than what it is.

Anyway, I don't like cheap junk, whether it is considered normal for something to be built as cheap junk or not.

At least Makita has the courtesy to change the colour of their DiY cordless tools :whistling


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

U'r ALL Right!
-But Milwaukee rules... except for Makita miter saws, oh and hitachi nail guns and some cool rigid stuff I got cheap...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok,



Where does the sting lye,,,,,,,,,



I have a great relationship with one of my clients, who sells power tools & safety equipment. So about 3 weeks ago I am walking through an area of the building and I see this pallet size 4' x 4' x 3' H plastic box, and what I see in there is a pile of mostly yellow battery operated tooling.....Mixed with some blue, some red, some orange, and some green...

Now,
So I asked what was reasoning for all those drills & drivers...

It was a trade in program........I have no mud to sling here against any manufacturer.......

Let me put my thoughts to you this way, 
You would have to spend a considerable amount of money to acquire a drill or driver that will last for more than what is being offered to us. 

IMO...... We feel ripped off and are looking for the best....well......


There is no best.,,,,,,,,,

It's all based on time VS $ spent.....

Why...:blink:

Because there is no cure all for what your spending... 


They are are in business to make profits, and the only way that happens is when they sell product. There really is no BEST -period, there is an end and that ugly truth reaches the surface at the counter, and the truth is, no one really knows what the true data is. Consumer reports is done in a laboratory, not out in the field..... They do their best and my hat goes off to them but they do not step in our boots in the morning and go to work in the construction world....



Tell the manufacturers to make a drill or driver to last and what you'll find is a very high price tag....:blink:


Reminds me of ink jet printers when they first came out,,,the printers were expensive but the ink was inexpensive,,,, now....consumers will buy the printer and throw it out because the ink is almost as expensive as the printer....hmmmmmmmm, so what did they do......:blink:

So when your battery goes out,,,, at 50-90$ :blink: ya.....what do I do...:blink: holy crap...:blink: maybe I should upgrade to the X series.......that has a 3 year warranty....

The chase begins.....and when that time is up, it will reset with a new purchase... Its all been selectively designed and marketed,,, and that is the cold hard truth,,,,,,


So, 
I guess what I am trying to say is, let's not go to the bashing,,,, its all been selectively integrated into what you have in your hand...by every manufacturer . and they are ALL fallowing the same objective.,,,everything else about your tool is a totally coming from a personal perspective.. 


Don't expect any of these battery powered tools to last past the price tag....it's all about repeat business.........







B,


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Winchester said:


> At least Makita has the courtesy to change the colour of their DiY cordless tools :whistling


I wasn't aware of any color difference that differentiated HO vs Professional use tools.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wasn't aware of any color difference that differentiated HO vs Professional use tools.


Those white Makitas take a beating:thumbsup:
The whites are the compact battery tools


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I was semi-joking. :thumbup:

Those white 1.5ah tools are nearly as much as the blue 3.0ah


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Those white Makitas take a beating:thumbsup:
> The whites are the compact battery tools


I thought that was the only difference. The 1.5ah vs 3.oah batteries, not that they were DIY vs Pro...


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> Can someone explain to me why they would buy the screw gun
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...9CIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084526&sr=8-1
> 
> and not just get the impact...
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-245...BIH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084613&sr=8-1


I use both (Makita equivalents though), sometimes I prefer the screw gun because I find the slower speed range, and the way it stalls makes it easier to finesse fasteners with it. On some job sites I find the impact's noise can be irritating. It's good to have the option of using either.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> In all fairness it seems that neither of the 2 available 36v lines (Bosch & DeWalt) weren't that great.
> 
> 
> _V28's a totally different story...:clap:_



I believe Hilti offers 36 volt tools.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wasn't aware of any color difference that differentiated HO vs Professional use tools.


There is regular greenish blue Makita then a green Makita which is also referred to as "Makita Weekender" over here in NZ. Bosch also does the same thing with Bosch Blue for pros and Bosch Green for DIY.


----------



## Jaxwerx (Nov 21, 2011)

Makita and Bosch were doing doing the exact same thing with the different colored tools 20 years ago in Switzerland.
I thought it was brilliant marketing, made me feel guilty to even glance at the green Makita stuff.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

chewy said:


> There is regular greenish blue Makita then a green Makita which is also referred to as "Makita Weekender" over here in NZ. Bosch also does the same thing with Bosch Blue for pros and Bosch Green for DIY.





Jaxwerx said:


> Makita and Bosch were doing doing the exact same thing with the different colored tools 20 years ago in Switzerland.
> I thought it was brilliant marketing, made me feel guilty to even glance at the green Makita stuff.


Never seen anything here in the states other than white or blue Makita, the only difference really is the battery amp hours, and Bosch is only one color, blue, no green that I have ever seen, not even on their US website. :no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> There is regular greenish blue Makita then a green Makita which is also referred to as "Makita Weekender" over here in NZ. Bosch also does the same thing with Bosch Blue for pros and Bosch Green for DIY.


Chewy we need pics of this insanity:blink:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

This is the green Bosch - http://www.bosch-do-it.com.au/boptocs2-au/?division=hw

And Makita Weekender - 
http://http://www.makita.co.nz/products/weekender.lsd


> The Weekender range features 19 Makita ‘entry level’ tools – all still the products of Makita’s ongoing research and development, huge knowledge and experience in power tools; still incorporating Makita quality manufacturing such as ball-bearing construction but without the high end technology and more expensive features like extended battery life.
> 
> These tools are designed for the ‘weekend’ user and for the sub trades who want to buy the best but want to pay less for it.
> 
> ...


We also have a brand called AEG which is sold as serious DIY grade which used to be a blue coloured AEG which was really high quality, dont know if you guys ever had that over there. http://http://www.aegpowertools.com.au/products/whats-new/

Finally there is Ozito which we buy as throwaways unless your buying their demolition breaker which is a good buy for $300. http://www.ozito.com.au/whats-new


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

chewy said:


> We also have a brand called AEG which is sold as serious DIY grade which used to be a blue coloured AEG which was really high quality, dont know if you guys ever had that over there.
> [/URL]


One of my customers is French family and the husband, Guillerm, has some European power tools, among them a green Bosch jigsaw. I asked him to let me try out and it felt like a "tougher Ryobi" or DeWalt.

AEG tools are available here under the name RIDGID...
(or is RIDGID available there as AEG???:blink
:laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Milwaukee V28 Rotary ~vs~ Bosch 36V Rotary:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK8ejtZeZDA




18V impact driver olympics by some fellas down under. Milwaukee doesn't win but listen to his comments on the M18:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJxqLHMZGVg


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> Can someone explain to me why they would buy the screw gun
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...9CIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325084526&sr=8-1
> 
> and not just get the impact...
> ...


I love the impact driver but I can't use it on Concrete Dropin Anchors. The impacting action works the dropin back and forth and degrades the holding capacity in the concrete.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So my dad just called me and told me the charger and batteries are no good for m-12 impact I got him..

he's going to send them back and see what they say


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> So my dad just called me and told me the charger and batteries are no good for m-12 impact I got him..
> 
> he's going to send them back and see what they say


I'd take it back and get the Makita or the Bosch and be thankful it happened sooner rather than later. Milwaukee needs to fix their battery issues before I'll buy another one of their cordless tools.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> I'd take it back and get the Makita or the Bosch and be thankful it happened sooner rather than later. Milwaukee needs to fix their battery issues before I'll buy another one of their cordless tools.


Makita is on my wish list already.. I wish I Didnt get the milwaulkee kit.. though it was on sale :laughing:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Makita is on my wish list already.. I wish I Didnt get the milwaulkee kit.. though it was on sale :laughing:


HD almost got me w/ that too. Their M12 drill said, "New lower price, $129". I know for sure I saw the drill at the same store 2 weeks prior for $99 and the M12 hammer drill was $129. I actually bought the M12 right angle (decided to give Milwaukee cordless another shot) and returned it after my bro in law said he was having the same issues w/ his M12 batts that I had w/ my 18v Milwaukee kit a couple years back. Decided to go the Bosch route this time. Not as many neat tools in their 12v line but at least the ones they do have seem to work :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I got 2 m-18 large batteries. A charger, impact, hammer drill, sawzall, light, and bag for like 180$...

I can't complain.. must of been on clearance or they made a mistake :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> I got 2 m-18 large batteries. A charger, impact, hammer drill, sawzall, light, and bag for like 180$...
> 
> I can't complain.. must of been on clearance or they made a mistake :laughing:


Oh, it was no mistake :laughing: :whistling

Was it a "final sale"?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Oh, it was no mistake :laughing: :whistling
> 
> Was it a "final sale"?


Yes it was.. 

so far the batteries have been holding a charge and the impact is strong... Not bad for 180


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Yes it was..
> 
> so far the batteries have been holding a charge and the impact is strong... Not bad for 180


That is a good deal! I paid about $500 for the same kit and the batts lasted about 3 months or so n were junk. Then I couldn't get em warrantied! I was pretty thrilled about that whole adventure; thanks Milwaukee


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> That is a good deal! I paid about $500 for the same kit and the batts lasted about 3 months or so n were junk. Then I couldn't get em warrantied! I was pretty thrilled about that whole adventure; thanks Milwaukee


Wow I really did get a good deal.  :laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Wow I really did get a good deal.  :laughing:


Rich, don't listen to them, they're just bashing Mil's to be down w/ the thread. They're all closet Milwaukee buffs...:laughing:

Hey Matty great pic, I had the same one up last week in B & W, good to see another guy w/ unique, good taste...:whistling


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

POPULAR MECHANICS...what do they know...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...we-test-13-of-the-best?click=main_sr#fbIndex9

runner(s)-up DeWalt ("best newcomer") and Bosch w/ a respectable 4-1/2 out of 5 stars.

and just in case anyone missed this link earlier...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJxqLHMZGVg

Frankly the whole premise of this thread (or any thread titled "brand-X" sucks) is hilarious...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> POPULAR MECHANICS...what do they know...


Not much about anything most of us do, I'm sure.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Frankly the whole premise of this thread (or any thread titled "brand-X" sucks) is hilarious...
> :thumbsup:


There are brands that don't and never would work for what we do.

There are brands that used to, but no longer do.

And there are brands that seem to be in the process of transitioning, or maybe have made some very poor choices lately and will learn from their mistakes when sales drop and people like me are complaining that their products lately have been consistently turning out to be low-quality junk.

There will always been "fanboys." :whistling


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> There are brands that don't and never would work for what we do.
> 
> There are brands that used to, but no longer do.
> 
> And there are brands that seem to be in the process of transitioning, or maybe have made some very poor choices lately and will learn from their mistakes when sales drop and people like me are complaining that their products lately have been consistently turning out to be low-quality junk.


Sounds like a-lot of self-righteous, pompous hot air. "people like me":laughing: who tf R U? U'r just another blue collar hardworking guy like the rest of us here.





Winchester said:


> There will always been "fanboys." :whistling


:laughing:

Really ? passive-aggressive, 'indirect' name-calling...pleeezz...sure sign of a ~real scholar~...:no: The fact I called the thread "hilarious" struck a cord huh...

Anyone here w/ half a brain would agree that to engage in a thread titled "Toyota/Pepsi/Budweiser sucks" is just to shoot the $h1t, and that taking it TOO seriously is a mis-allocation of brain power and an excercise in mind-sturbation. So plz stop strokin this the wrong way.:thumbsup:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I knew this thread would produce something interesting!


----------



## robby686 (Apr 10, 2010)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Anyone here w/ half a brain would agree that to engage in a thread titled "Toyota/Pepsi/Budweiser sucks" is just to shoot the $h1t, and that taking it TOO seriously is a mis-allocation of brain power and an excercise in mind-sturbation. So plz stop strokin this the wrong way.:thumbsup:


 Budweiser DOES suck!:laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

robby686 said:


> Budweiser DOES suck!:laughing:



:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

robby686 said:


> Budweiser DOES suck!:laughing:


I've only tried it once, and don't even remember what it tasted like, but I have too much self-respect to drink American Beer :whistling

(I'm going to give Sam Adam's a try, so I may change my mind yet on American brew)


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Sounds like a-lot of self-righteous, pompous hot air. "people like me":laughing: who tf R U? U'r just another blue collar hardworking guy like the rest of us here.


Exactly. We are not "writers" we're "doers."

Most of us that are doers know there is a lot more to a tool than laboratory-type testing of brand new tools with brand new batteries. They may be well designed, but what happened to quality control?

How long have they been owned by the Chinese? Is there any correlation? 



> Really ? passive-aggressive, 'indirect' name-calling...pleeezz...sure sign of a ~real scholar~...:no: The fact I called the thread "hilarious" struck a cord huh...
> 
> Anyone here w/ half a brain would agree that to engage in a thread titled "Toyota/Pepsi/Budweiser sucks" is just to shoot the $h1t, and that taking it TOO seriously is a mis-allocation of brain power and an excercise in mind-sturbation. So plz stop strokin this the wrong way.:thumbsup:


No chords struck here.

I knew there would be at least one loyal fanboy showing up in the thread when I made the title. However, the title is very deliberate.

This forum ranks well in Google and somebody from the Milwaukee corp. might even stumble upon it and notice all these people like me who have issues with a lot of their new tools being junk, and just maybe it could contribute to actually making a change.

As far as the Toyota thing. If I bought multiple new toyotas in a row and they all had wobbly steering wheels when I got them home, do you not think I would have a valid reason to say "Toyota sucks". Especially if when I go to return it I notice every car in the lot has a wobbly steering wheel? (P.S. We have 2 toyotas, and like them both quite well)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Winchester said:


> I've only tried it once, and don't even remember what it tasted like, but I have too much self-respect to drink American Beer :whistling
> 
> (I'm going to give Sam Adam's a try, so I may change my mind)


I do enjoy Labatt Blue, even though a lot of people turn their noses up to it around here. But I am a simple man, give me a Miller any day of the week that ends in Y.


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

Milwaukee Rules... So does Bosch, Makita, and Hitachi...DeWalt too, just too yellow for me... have Peers that have had good luck with'em though...Got some Porter Cable, Panasonic, Rigid, Max, Bostich, Thomas...etc...
I try to take good care of my tools... they usually take pretty good care of me... I know they ain't what they used to be, but lets put this one to rest eh?
Happy New Year!
-Let there be wealthy, easy-going Clients and young, strong, smart, motivated cheap labor... my back hurts...


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Exactly. We are not "writers" we're "doers."


Plz don't act as if U speak for every man on CT, U don't one should speak for oneself, that said I take it that by "writer" U also mean "reader" :thumbsup: and there's more to being a "doer" than just following the herd... 


Winchester said:


> Most of us that are doers know there is a lot more to a tool than laboratory-type testing of brand new tools with brand new batteries. They may be well designed, but what happened to quality control?


of course there is is but once again u'r taking some comments way to seriously & delving into the depths of U'r mind to ponder your most verbose rebuttal to nothing more than some simple back & forth commentary.


Winchester said:


> How long have they been owned by the Chinese? Is there any correlation?


I'm concerned with, the ugly underbelly of WHY & HOW? not what power tool, car brand, beer etc etc etc sucks or rocks. WHY has China made SO MUCH of the worlds goods for so long ? (That's rhetorical question BTW, I already know the answer(s) to it.) 



Winchester said:


> No chords struck here.


No of course not U only started U'r name calling, again, it shows U'r inability to intelligently discuss a point w/o resorting to some grade school level B/S...


Winchester said:


> I knew there would be at least one loyal fanboy showing up in the thread when I made the title.


Yes of course U did because U R _king of the tool threads_...







HaHaHa...plz I've worked w/ brick headed muscle goombas and Russian stone masons from Brooklyn & beyond brother, been called much worse and laughed at it much harder. U didn't 'make' the title genius, U 'wrote' it (shaking dice)










Winchester said:


> However, the title is very deliberate.
> This forum ranks well in Google and somebody from the Milwaukee corp. might even stumble upon it and notice all these people like me who have issues with a lot of their new tools being junk, and just maybe it could contribute to actually making a change.


Totally realistic, let us know how that works out Captain Maple Leaf...
NONE of these companies give a RAT's A$$ about U or me until their profit sinks then they'll do a song & dance about customer service, offer extended warranties etc ORRR raise their prices and say it's because "the quality is improved thanks to the sheeps' input"...meanwhile saps like U are cheering :clap::thumbup: because U think U made a difference. THEY ONLY CARE about how customers feel when the customer stops buying but what U fail to realize is that if pros stop buying brand X, brand X will be marketed to the masses continuing the profit flow...


Winchester said:


> As far as the Toyota thing. If I bought multiple new toyotas in a row and they all had wobbly steering wheels when I got them home, do you not think I would have a valid reason to say "Toyota sucks". Especially if when I go to return it I notice every car in the lot has a wobbly steering wheel? (P.S. We have 2 toyotas, and like them both quite well)


Did U see the *"* that is a _quotation mark_ used to indicate, among other things, "for example", but that one went over U'r head. I don't care if U drive 7 Toyotas & a Maserati...I thought U rode a Blue Ox named Babe

Brother...U R straight out of a Jack London story...U reminded me today that the world is so rich with all kinds of people.Thx.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Plz don't act as if U speak for every man on CT, U don't one should speak for oneself, that said I take it that by "writer" U also mean "reader" :thumbsup: and there's more to being a "doer" than just following the herd...
> of course there is is but once again u'r taking some comments way to seriously & delving into the depths of U'r mind to ponder your most verbose rebuttal to nothing more than some simple back & forth commentary.
> 
> I'm concerned with, the ugly underbelly of WHY & HOW? not what power tool, car brand, beer etc etc etc sucks or rocks. WHY has China made SO MUCH of the worlds goods for so long ? (That's rhetorical question BTW, I already know the answer(s) to it.)
> ...


I tried to follow your train(s) of thought here, but I must have forgot my ticket.

I think that you think I am taking this pretty seriously.

I do agree most companies don't give a crap about anything other than profits. Do you really think I am naive enough to believe my one thread will direct Milwaukee's future decisions? :laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I tried to follow your train(s) of thought here, but I must have forgot my ticket.


U just don't have it in you.



Winchester said:


> I think that you think I am taking this pretty seriously.


Naaaa.....:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you type all these other letters but then you come up with this U R crap?stop it it's annoying


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> you type all these other letters but then you come up with this U R crap?stop it it's annoying


Love ya Mike, but it is annoying. :thumbsup:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't mean for it to be annoying, it's just my weird way of saying that "it's all in good fun & no hard feelings".... my bad...:notworthy

In my own defense it _was_ 3AM & I just didn't have it in me to think of anything better...:laughing: 
From now on nobody is "alright w/ me", scouts honor...:blink:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

So there's no mistake about whom or what I'm a *DEEPLY & TRUELY *"loyal fanboy" of, here they are...
2 honor roll students & 1 yet to be seen...







her...













don't have much right now but hey...








this might seem like the most obvious thing in the world to the family men here but there are some guys that think because they don't have a life that others don't either. I don't give puke about Milwaukee or it's mother... :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I've only tried it once, and don't even remember what it tasted like, but I have too much self-respect to drink American Beer :whistling
> 
> (I'm going to give Sam Adam's a try, so I may change my mind yet on American brew)


Sam Adam's is great, you'll like it. I heard something somewhere that they learned to brew beer from Mr. Keith.


I know why you don't remember what Bud tastes like... it has no taste! :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

neither does keiths.. er i mean doesnt have good taste,, that stuff tastes like skunk piss... scary how many people will buy that crap.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> skunk piss... scary how many people will buy that crap.


No skunk piss for me:no::laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> neither does keiths.. er i mean doesnt have good taste,, that stuff tastes like skunk piss... scary how many people will buy that crap.


I still love it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Plz don't act as if U speak for every man on CT, U don't one should speak for oneself, that said I take it that by "writer" U also mean "reader" :thumbsup: and there's more to being a "doer" than just following the herd...


What herd? The "Milwaukee Sucks" herd?

I never knew there was one. I had heard good things about the Tilt Lok which is why I bought one. Turns out the older Tilt Loks must have been the only good ones because the news ones are flimsy junk.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Winchester said:


> That 12V kit I bought seemed like a great deal, but I just noticed the little driver has a "wobble" :wallbash:
> 
> Top that off with the tilt-lok junk-out-of-the-box saw I bought a couple weeks ago, and it's not looking good for the red guys.


I agree, Milwaukee battery power tools are unreliable and weak or at least in my experience with them it has proven so. 

I only use Makita. And Bosch.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

What does everyone think about the corded mikwaulkee grinders? 

My grinder finally burnt up today and need a new one...


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> What does everyone think about the corded mikwaulkee grinders?
> 
> My grinder finally burnt up today and need a new one...


I've had a Milwaukee 6148-31 for a while & it's a 2-1/2 year old, 10Amp beast. An old, welder acquaintance swears by Fein & Bosch grinders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Hilti makes a good one,Ive had mine for a long time


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> I've had a Milwaukee 6148-31 for a while & it's a 2-1/2 year old, 10Amp beast. An old, welder acquaintance swears by Fein & Bosch grinders. :thumbsup:


Fein has some pricey grinders... Nice looking though


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Fein has some pricey grinders... Nice looking though


Fein has some pricey _everything_:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> Hilti makes a good one,Ive had mine for a long time


I have to admit I also have a hilti grinder and I love it. I also have like a 10 year old metabo that's still going...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> Fein has some pricey everything:blink:


That's because there some "fein" looking tools. 

:laughing:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> I have to admit I also have a hilti grinder and I love it. I also have like a 10 year old metabo that's still going...


If U liked the Metabo qualiity & not the price tag here's an alternative...Ridgid built by Metabo.










Credit DirtyWB for finding the image, posted on another thread...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... Look at that... Identical... I might gave to give it a shot.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Those white Makitas take a beating:thumbsup:
> The whites are the compact battery tools


Beat up my white makita 18v combo kit on a daily, did upgrade to the 3.0ah batteries though. I can honestly say that my makita impact driver took a fall off a roof to concrete and still runs 8" 1/2" lags all day long smooth as a baby's a**... Great tools, very well made.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> If U liked the Metabo qualiity & not the price tag here's an alternative...Ridgid built by Metabo.
> Credit DirtyWB for finding the image, posted on another thread...:thumbsup:


 Why thank you:thumbsup:



HMC-Craftsman said:


> Beat up my white makita 18v combo kit on a daily, did upgrade to the 3.0ah batteries though. I can honestly say that my makita impact driver took a fall off a roof to concrete and still runs 8" 1/2" lags all day long smooth as a baby's a**... Great tools, very well made.


 My helper Da vid has dropped that white impact from the top of the joist on 9' walls 5 or 6 times a day, like 10 feet in the air and the thing just keeps going:thumbup: I told him don't touch my tools:no:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Makita rules on a lot of stuff. Their cordless line up is excellent. Their 10" sidewinder and 16 inch beam saw are awesome too. Anybody try their jig saw?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Irishslave said:


> Makita rules on a lot of stuff. Their cordless line up is excellent. Their 10" sidewinder and 16 inch beam saw are awesome too. Anybody try their jig saw?


I'm getting the cordless one soon. I'll let you know


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Makita rules on a lot of stuff. Their cordless line up is excellent. Their 10" sidewinder and 16 inch beam saw are awesome too. Anybody try their jig saw?


I have the D-handle electric Jigsaw and use it mainly for opening penetrations in sheet metal but also alot of plywood for backers to mount our equipment and its effortless. Plus it just feels like a nice peice of quality kit when you hold it in your hands.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

Haven't tried the makita jigsaw, I have a blue Bosch something or another which surprisingly enough is completely I identical in every way to a friends craftsman sabersaw, only difference we've found is the stickers, that and mine looks nicer and is well taken care of...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why thank you:thumbsup:
> 
> My helper Da vid has dropped that white impact from the top of the joist on 9' walls 5 or 6 times a day, like 10 feet in the air and the thing just keeps going:thumbup: I told him don't touch my tools:no:


I've dropped my 18V Lithium Ion Makita hammer drill a few times from roughly 16' hanging wall packs from an extension ladder. 

No worries.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I'm getting the cordless one soon. I'll let you know


Get M18...:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

FYI...for anyone who's interested, my Tilt-Lok is "Made In Mexico". 
Fine by me. It's still made in America (North America at least! :laughing: )
By the way, this is the same saw I raved about as being the best I've ever used.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

This pissing war is still going.......:blink:




OMG........



B,:laughing:


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

Mis Meximilwaukee tilt-lock es muy fuerte tambien y disfruto mucho! Go Milwaukee!... can't wait to buy the M12 jacket...


----------

